# Gpu tweaking app...



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Been messing around with this and thought u would point it out....
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1087427﻿
[Android 2.1+][03.10.2011][v3.2] Chainfire3D [ROOT][OpenGL ES 2.0+]

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.cf3d

This is the file I installed and loaded...http://www.android.hightech-solutions.biz/en/download.php?id=50358F0C1

I could swear my scrolling performance is improved but the placebo effect is hard to isolate.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i used to use chainfire 3D to sideload and play different games. it seemed to work well. chainfire is an awesome developer, probably why he holds the position he does... i switched to his superSU recently, the current version is much improved.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks interesting, I think I'm gonna give it a whirl, will report back soon.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Things seem to be a little bit more responsive, anyone try the pro version with the EGL driver?


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Install these shaders as well as the plugin from the op. They are for the desire HD which has the same gpu as thunderbolt. Works great:
http://forum.xda-dev...47&d=1313739494

i notice things are a bit smoother as well with CF drivers installed. i know on one of the older nexus phones it is proven to make ics run smoother.

-theMichael


----------

